# Oak Villa Care Home, Leeds



## Acebikerchick (Jul 2, 2011)

From the old Oak Villa Website:

Care home.
Conditions cared for: Older people generally. People with learning difficulties. People with a mental disability. People with dementia.

Care period: Longer stay. Short stay and respite. Trial visits.

Accommodation: This home accommodates 14 residents in 12 single and 1 shared rooms. It is a converted building with a garden, and was registered in 1990. Overnight visitors can usually be accommodated.

Lifestyle:	Residents may bring their own furniture and choose their room decoration. There is a lot of flexibility about meals. Residents can bring their pet. Activities are arranged daily. There are opportunities to pursue hobbies and to help with gardening.
Cost: Not available. Local Authority rates accepted.

Manager’s description: Oakvilla is a small home from home and we credit ourselves on the high standard of care provided and understanding of the elderly. Staff regularly undertake training to keep us up to date with improvements.

And then this:

Fire at Oak Villa Nursing home Leeds
A large blaze is been fought by 30 fire-fighters at Oak Villa Nursing home Leeds. 
Some residents are reporting that squatters may have been living in the building at the time, a large cordon has tonight been erected around the scene.
Fire service reports an initial search of the building has proved negative and the incident has now been downgraded to no persons involved. 

Phew...the place smells so bad of burning bearing in mind the fire was only 29th April this year. Lots of outside shots as i had seen a way in but didnt think it possible. The back door was covered in staling board but had a two foot gap at the bottom, obviously from later squatters, i eventually got in by crawling in, had to..And im glad I did....






















Beautiful fresco everywhere...





Took this from under the gap i crawled through...Test shot of the interior.

























And.........were in...I apologise for some of the shots, flash glare....






Old lift shaft. Was pitch black here so i hoped for the best with a lot of the shots...































This room was full of personal belongings. Loads of loads of Christmas decorations everywhere, and then there were the photos..  This must have been the day room as the photos we found were taken in this room in much happier times...














































Looks open, but was tight shut..
















Well it was a care home, was packets and packets of these..
















Beautiful ceiling fresco work...






This is why we couldnt get upstairs, hardly no floors left






Took a chance on this one, was pitch black in this part of the building and relatively untouched by fire. So just shoved the camera in and took the photo...





















This room was freaky. There was a armchair facing this tv. Obviously couldnt watch it as theres no power, but someone has placed it so....didnt last long in this room, total darkness and it stunk...


























Hope you like them.....


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 2, 2011)

Really like these. Those pictures r sad. And poor eeyore, I think it's a pity these places end up like this. Makes me so mad ......

Good exploring tho


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Janey. It is sad, the whole place was covered in the residents belongings, so many photos. Ended up with a cough from being in there, but worth it. And note to self "remember a torch next time" LOL


----------



## mookster (Jul 2, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> Looks open, but was tight shut..



That looks like something from a horror film!


----------



## sleepless (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks worse than a horror film! The fire damage stains make it look almost like a negative image. Brilliant set of shots.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2011)

some sites are so full of dispair.... great report. Wish we'd seen it too.

Cheers...


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow thank you for the lovely replies. Im starting to look at the door photo through different eyes...scary...My photos are so haphazzard. I just point and shoot. Camera is a normal £30 one from the market, second hand too I believe. I guess im just lucky that I get the shots and that my camera has a brilliant flash!! Torch next time methinks....


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 3, 2011)

mookster said:


> That looks like something from a horror film!



This is quite a scary pic.......very creepy ....


----------



## jamesramone (Jul 19, 2011)

The photo of the door is exceptional. Reminds me of something from one of the "Saw" films.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 19, 2011)

evocative stuff. All those personal objects offering a glimpse into the lives of the occupants.

Wonder where they all are now


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, love this. IT's such a shame when fire hits these places, the photos of residents are heartbreaking. 
Excellent find well documented, I look forward to more.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2011)

Just looked at this one again... what's all the wierd reflections on the photo of the chest of drawers/dresser thingy? They look like classic dust reflections at first glance but then when you look closer it's like they are reflections of clocks or something? Wierd whatever they are!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 20, 2011)

Such a shame when places end up like this. 

Looks like it was a happy place back in the day.


----------



## smiler (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice One I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow the photo with the door is creepy and looks like a prop for a horror film, which others have already mentioned. It is emotional to see those photographs as it represents the building in happier times and the residents seemed to have enjoyed living there too. Great photo's and report!


----------



## dave29 (Sep 11, 2011)

Some great pictures and its always sad in places like this isnt it? Am i right in thinking that this place is on a well known road in LS8 area lol, i pass it frequently and have often wondered what was behind the boarded up exterior


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL certainly is Dave.....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 12, 2011)

Great explore, enjoyed but made me extremely sad at the same time. Yet another left to rot away


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, great report. It's creepy how fire damage can change the the whole mood of a report, so tragic, so sad.
Still, incredible shots, the door is definitely the most striking, also, I wonder if it was stuck shut due to the fire, it being plastic and all, maybe melted together a bit, I dunno.

Great work.


----------

